# toma de voltaje del USB



## magma_60 (Ago 24, 2007)

hola que tal a todos!,  bueno eh estado buscando por todos lados y pues en realidad no eh encontrado una respuesta,  mi pregunta es :  
como puedo obtener voltaje de un puerto usb?? 

El uso que le quiero dar a esto es poder encender unos ventiladores brushless  de los que usan las fuentes de computadora,  solo tengo pensado conectar dos ventiladores que tienen un consumo de 0.20A y trabajan con 12V... 

simplemente quiero hacer una base para enfriar mi laptop  con estos dos ventiladores

o alguien que me pudiera mostrar algun diagrama de conexión del USB 
 MUCHAS GRACIAS POR SU AYUDA


----------



## aerodesliza (Ago 24, 2007)

El voltaje maximo que puede obtener por USB son 5v y el ampere estoy seguro que sera muy por debajo de los 0.20A que necesitas para tus dos motores. El esquematico solo buscalo en google es una tierra, 5v, Tx, Rx, utilizarias solo los 5v y tierra.


----------



## JV (Ago 24, 2007)

USB:

5V
500mA max.

Saludos..


----------



## magma_60 (Ago 28, 2007)

hola de nuevo muchas gracias por sus respuestas, bueno mi idea era encender esos ventiladores para enfriar mi laptop, lo que pasa es que eh visto en el mercado varias bases con hasta 3 ventiladores y esta base se conecta al puerto usb de la laptop, talvez esos ventiladores usen diferente voltaje....  en fin muchas gracias


----------



## nachomo (May 8, 2008)

ojo !   no se puede extraer 500mA sin antes pedir permiso mediante software.
Para eso hay que hacer saber manejar el protocolo del usb de forma que el ordenador detecte la salida y el cacharro enchufado se entienda con el ordenador. Muy complicado sniff 

Si no hacemos todo eso podremos sacar unos 100mA sin freir la salida USB.


----------



## chabalin (Jun 27, 2008)

Hola 

Lo que yo tengo es una potencia a la que le conecto el mp3, pero me dura pocas horas , lo que yo queria saber es : 

1) Si podria realizar una conexión (usb) para obtener la coriente del transformador (13.8v) 
2) Y si se puede optener la señal de audio por el usb 

Desde ya muchas grasias


----------



## santiago (Jun 27, 2008)

para mas amperaje se me ocurre tre o 4 puertos en paralelo

les parece?

audio por usb muy complicado cargar la pila con el transformador facil
tenes que usar un lm7805 que te deja 5 volts estables y de ahi al usb y al mp3

saludos


----------



## chabalin (Jun 27, 2008)

Perdon por mi ignorancia,   vos me decis que del lm7905 lo conecte al mp3. No importa la disposicòn de las patita (del usb) en que conecte la tensión . Puede estar el mp3 funcionando 

O vos me decis que eso es para cargar las pilas


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 27, 2008)

Hola.
Creo que debes usar el 7805, porque el 7905 de un regulador de voltaje negativo.
Sobre las patas del USB, tienes que buscar como se conecta los 5V.
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## santiago (Jun 28, 2008)

de acuerdo con vos elaficionado, era un 78xx para voltage positivo y las patas del usb, medilas con un tester, en la compu, creo que son las 2 patas del medio

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 28, 2008)

Hola.
Aquí tienes los terminales,para los conectores macho y hembra.
1 VCC+5 VDC (cable rojo)
2 D-  Data -  (cable blanco)
3 D+  Data + (cable verde)
4 GND (cable negro)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## orlandoO (Jun 28, 2008)

maximo te da 5V y pues yo recomiendo que mejor rompas un cable usb y te ahorrarás problemas..
siempre tienen cuatro cables..
BLANCO-->Datos -
VERDE-->Datos +
NEGRO-->Gnd
ROJO-->V+


me hice un cargador para iPod con un cargador para cel..

=DDD


----------



## chabalin (Jun 29, 2008)

Hola 

Ya prove lo que me dijieron, pero en el mp3  me aparese como conectado a la pc y no me deja reproducir la musica .No  saben si hay algun integrado o circuito o halgo que se puada hacer para tomar la información del mp3 y reprducir la musica mediante el usb

Muchas grasias por sus aportes


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 29, 2008)

magma_60 dijo:
			
		

> hola que tal a todos!,  bueno eh estado buscando por todos lados y pues en realidad no eh encontrado una respuesta,  mi pregunta es :
> como puedo obtener voltaje de un puerto usb?
> 
> El uso que le quiero dar a esto es poder encender unos ventiladores brushless  de los que usan las fuentes de computadora,  solo tengo pensado conectar dos ventiladores que tienen un consumo de 0.20A y trabajan con 12V...
> ...



Como te han dicho son 5voltios y un máximo de 500 MA. y Ojo¡¡ ten cuidado que rompes la placa madre, yo he visto muchas quemadas y eso vale una pasta...


----------



## nachomo (Jul 3, 2008)

mirad esta barbacoa USB


http://www.mundoinsolito.net/wp-content/uploads/barbacoa-usb.jpg


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 3, 2008)

nachomo dijo:
			
		

> mirad esta barbacoa USB
> 
> 
> Señor¡¡¡ pero que mal estan las cabezas...jeje
> ...


----------

